# Color Bars when using Capture Card



## silentday (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello!

Here is what I'm using:
iMac (2017)
Capture Card
HDMI splitter
Nintendo Switch

I'm trying to record gameplay from my TV and I have tried just about everything. No matter what, I always get color bars. I have checked all of my HDMI cables, watched multiple videos on the issue, changed my settings, and tried 2 capture cards, but I feel like it's either my settings in OBS or I'm connecting everything wrong. I'm pretty certain that everything is being connected correctly because I can still game with the HDMI splitter regardless if the capture card is plugged in or not. Do you guys know what could be wrong?

I've been trying to figure this out for weeks. Any help would be very appreciated!!

Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/7OYEcALXxaR1rJIH


----------



## Robtiel (Jan 19, 2021)

In my opinion, the problem is the splitter, because it does not pass the HDMI signal through the capture card at all, or is no longer strong enough to get processed in obs. The fact that the colorful bars are mapped means that the card is working but without a signal to be processed. You need a capture card with a loop function. It  has an HDMI output for the „live“ tv image besides the captured usb output for obs.
Like this one


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08GR1LWT2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_SGKbGbDJ9TAHR


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 19, 2021)

Yah, the splitter seems the likely culprit. What happens if you go Switch -> Capture -> iMac?


----------

